# Yet another project



## Just Jeff (Aug 4, 2020)

Because I can’t stop myself, I decided to start yet another project. This one will most likely be a very long term project, as I don’t have much to start with. Bummer it looks nice too, as it has corrosion damage hiding under the side panels that needs to be fixed. And the holes need welded up too. Oh well, you gotta start someplace 

So I’ll just let this one pic speak for itself.


----------

